

How should i growth hack my day old website - Allysquad

I have an idea for a website (wow how original)<p>I won&#x27;t link it just yet as there is genuinely nothing to like to.<p>I want to obviously focus on content before looks just now and it&#x27;s just going to be a lad bible &#x2F; entertainment based website.<p>I have 0 money to inject into the project but I do have some time and a few friends to help me get by.<p>What would your top tips be for helping grow this website ?<p>I&#x27;m considering a youtube channel for a weekly summary of events and possibly a weekly podcast for commuters.<p>It&#x27;s semi news&#x2F;semi lols&#x2F; semi academic entertainment.<p>Thanks for any and every reply !
======
rayalez
Start with making your website as good as you can, and creating at least 3-5
pieces of high quality content.

After that the easiest thing you can do is to submit links to reddit, g+ and
fb communities, stumbleupon, etc. That can give you your first 50-150
visitors. Just be careful not to spam)

Make sure to put subscribe button on your website so that people who read and
like your articles/vids would come back.

After that - either just keep creating and sharing cool stuff and grow
"organically", or learn SEO and pay for ads to grow faster.

But really there's no cheatcode, just create great stuff that people will love
and share.

------
gk1
Focus on creating quality content that will make people come back and share
with others. Sorry but it takes hard work, not a quick "growth hack."

~~~
notahacker
If it's going to be a "lad bible", I think _quality_ content is probably less
important than outrageous headlines and spamming social media...

~~~
Allysquad
I want it to become the lad bible we can all enjoy instead of hate on haha :)
quality content > headlines and spam.

I've managed to gather 3 or 4 content volunteers throughout the day so i'm
feeling as if the site has tripled in size (atleast in my head it has)

------
coralreef
Just build it, none of anything you talk about matters, you won't even end up
doing 10% of the things you mentioned.

------
rfergie
> there is genuinely nothing to like to

Fix this first

------
rubiquity
Growth Hacks are the One Weird Trick™s of HackerNews.

~~~
Allysquad
everyone loves a buzzword :)

------
davelnewton
Wait for longer than a day.

~~~
Allysquad
and then.....

